# Not sure how to fill in a slope that will have grass on top



## Senna (Jun 19, 2019)

Sorry for a terrible subject description. I wasn't sure how to say this. I have the side of my driveway that I am adding dirt to so I can move a trailor back and forth from the side yard to the driveway. I added dirt and when I moved the trailer it sank and created a rut. So should I take the dirt up and put some type of rock or something underneath and then soil on the top? I will seed it and hope to have grass at some point. I just need the slope to be firm so it won't give when moving a trailer over it. Thank you


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Sharp sand (mason's sand) is a common trick to firm up ground and also grow grass in. You can also mix some peat in it (up to 50% by volume) so it has some organic matter in the mix.

Gravel is firm but doesn't grow grass well.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm not sure what method you used for what is shown in the picture but you can't simply pile the dirt on and just lightly tamp it and expect it not to sink.

To add that much height, you'll need to pack it down so it doesn't sink or collapse in on itself (like you experienced) or erode easily with rain. Don't try to do it in one go either. Add some dirt, pack it down, then add some more. Do that until you are level with your driveway. When you're done, you can add a thin layer of top soil (that you don't tamp down) to plant your seed on.


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

Add a base of gravel 2-4 inches deep. Tamp it down, and water to lock it in. Add masonry or play sand 2-4 inches deep. Tamp it down and water in. Then you can add topsoil to seed some grass. Adjust depths of each material depending on how high the slope is.


----------

